# Does the UV in LED light workable for coral?



## Cassie1122 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have bought a tank with LED aquarium light.And those LED aquarium light use the UV.I was wondering if the UV would hurt my coral.I have no idea about this.
Does anybody has the same questions?let's talk more.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats why you are able to use LED.


----------



## allenwang3 (Dec 19, 2011)

If you hope your coral grow well,you can use the UR,but not too much.You can use the blue and white light to decorate your aquarium .If you want your coral grow fast ,you can use the red light.


----------



## davemedinis (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh,,,what a damning idea of adding UV or Red light source for growing corals,completely crazy.....


----------



## Hasese (Dec 21, 2011)

Nothing to worry about. Those LED lights are so low output that they can't hurt anything.*old dude


----------



## davemedinis (Sep 10, 2011)

Hasese said:


> Nothing to worry about. Those LED lights are so low output that they can't hurt anything.*old dude


Yes,but I don't think UV spectrum is good for corals.It will get some severe problems.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Last time I checked the sun wasn't burning away any of the seas coral beds.


----------



## davemedinis (Sep 10, 2011)

But UV spectrum is for restraining growth,not for promoting growth,dear friends....


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Difficult question to answer straight up. So, for your reading enjoyment:
Lighting for Reef Aquariums: Factors that Influence Coral Coloration
Color change due to UV light
In nature, ultraviolet light waves (UV-A and UV-B) penetrate the ocean's surface but are filtered out as the light travels through the water. Both UV-A and UV-B light waves have been found to cause destruction of DNA and RNA within coral tissue. In response, many corals have made adaptations to reduce the effects of these harmful rays. These corals developed protective pigments that are often blue, purple, or pink in color. Most corals that contain these pigments come from shallow waters where the amount of UV-A and UV-B light is higher than in deeper areas of the reef. 

In home reef aquariums that rely on metal halide lighting, it is important to protect corals from UV light. Coral without these protective pigments as well as shallow water corals that may have lost their pigments during transportation are especially susceptible to the effects of UV light. Fortunately, preventing any UV light from entering the aquarium is as simple as employing glass aquarium canopies and making sure the protective glass lens on the metal halide fixture is properly installed. 

It is not uncommon for corals with these bright colors to adjust to the lower UV-A and UV-B conditions found within home aquariums. The loss of colorful pigmentation is not necessarily a sign of an unhealthy coral - it is simply a normal coral adjusting to its new environment. 

It is a common misconception among many hobbyists that color changes in newly received coral is an indication of unhealthy coral. Many times the color change is merely the result of corals adjusting to the new lighting intensity, spectrum, and change in UV light. With this in mind, it is important to consider the color of newly received corals and understand their lighting requirements. Be sure to properly acclimate corals to new lighting conditions and allow time for them to establish their coloration


----------

